# Grandsons first duck



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

My son, grandson and I have been getting out together as much as possible this season. He has taken a limit of mergansers on a previous hunt but no other ducks came in. Today he finally got the chance at a different species and WHAT A FIRST DUCK.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good Job, Jeff !!! John


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations. Some great memories.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

thank you all. Yes great memories with the three generations together. He got a beautiful drake ringneck and another limit of mergs today too.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ducknut141 said:


> thank you all. Yes great memories with the three generations together. He got a beautiful drake ringneck and another limit of mergs today too.


That's some really good time spent with family. Way to go. On another note, how do you prepare merges?


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Great first duck. The only way it could have been better if it was banded.

Great job getting the kids involved in a dying sport


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hooded go on the grill like anything else. Other mergs are used for dog training. We don't shoot very many but they are great for the youngster and the young dog that's in the photo too.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't know if it's just my computer, but I'm not seeing a photo.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Way to go! I do feel bad for your dogs though. You better give them a dental chew or something when your done training to get help get that taste out of their mouth😀.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

👏👏👏. 👊


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ducknut141 said:


> Hooded go on the grill like anything else. Other mergs are used for dog training. We don't shoot very many but they are great for the youngster and the young dog that's in the photo too.


mergs are used for dog training 
good job on ducks
you can filet megenser and make spice gulash with baken ,no fish taiste.


----------

